# HELP! Propane furnace pilot light is out!



## cridhe_fior64 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am new to this (full time RVing)

I ran out of propane in the middle of the night and now I don't know how to light the propane furnace's pilot light.....

I have a 2002 Fleetwood Prowler.

It's going to get down to 28 degrees tonight and I have NO WAY of knowing what to do to relight the pilot light to the furnace!

PLEASE HELP!

Patti


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Propane furnace*

You have new RV so your furnace has an igniter. The requirements to make an rv furnace make heat are... good strong battery, fully charged, propane available, and a working thermostat. Sometimes after running out of propane the incoming gas line will need to be bled of any air in system. If the battery is low the furnace will not begin the heat start, because the sail switch will not close. Check for propane by lighting the cook top. LPG furnaces are very reliable. ....Frank


----------

